# Light Shop



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Im looking for a good shop that sells modern style ceiling lights for our living room.

Type of thing im looking for is a ceiling light that has hallogen style bulbs. Ive been to so many stores & cant seem to find anything we like, or a shop that just sells lights.

Im not after any daft comments, just names/locations of shops if you know of any.

On the other hand, im looking for an electrician to fit them, etc, so I dont blow myself up - If you can recommend a sparky let me know also


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you been to dragon mart? They have a HUGE section of lighting stores. All different types and styles of lights.Very large selection. If you have never been to dragon mart, it is a doozy of a place. Get a map and park close to where the lighting section is. You dont want to be lugging that stuff all through that place. 

There is also a large lighting section that is behind the old gold and spice souks in those bazillions of little streets of shopping. Probly similar pricing here as in dragon mart. 

Sure others will come along with more western expat type places to buy lights but those places you will get alot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have you been to dragon mart? They have a HUGE section of lighting stores. All different types and styles of lights.Very large selection. If you have never been to dragon mart, it is a doozy of a place. Get a map and park close to where the lighting section is. You dont want to be lugging that stuff all through that place.
> 
> There is also a large lighting section that is behind the old gold and spice souks in those bazillions of little streets of shopping. Probly similar pricing here as in dragon mart.
> 
> Sure others will come along with more western expat type places to buy lights but those places you will get alot of bang for your buck.


All sorted now, but thanks anyway. Yep, checked Dragonmart out a few weeks back, didnt see anything we liked.

We supermarket sweeped Ikea today, then decided to drop the light we had just bought at the bottom of the esculator & smashed it.


----------

